# Tadpoles with back legs - now what?



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

I have 3-4 Azureus tadpoles with their back legs. They still all have tails.
What should I watch for now? When should I tilt their containers so they can jump out? After the frog front legs pop out? After the tail starts to disappears?









Thank you!
Steve


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Steve,

Some of this thread touches on your question http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/br...tads-climbing-out-without-all-front-legs.html 

Ed


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

You will watch one front arm pop out and then the second. Once both front arms are out you can reduce the water and tilt the cup. It still may take a couple days for them to climb out, so don't panic. I would guess you still have a little bit of a wait before they come out of the water 

Also, the tadpole may still have a bit of a tail when it comes out and that is okay too.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Great info - thanks guys!!!

Steverd


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

just keep watching for front legs to pop and tails start to be absorbed. Once front legs pop, you can slightly tilt the cups so that they can surface easier.


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

Just concuring with what else was said; when the front legs pop, I tilt the containter and remove most of the water, moss, leaves etc. I put the slanted container bedded in some sphagnum moss. The moss helps keep the container slanted and provides a medium for the froglet to emerge on to.


----------



## Tricolor189 (Sep 17, 2012)

almost ready just give a couple of weeks to tilt heres a pic of mine almost ready


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Check out this thread. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/br...first-babies-hand-holding-commencing-now.html


----------

